# Twisp Rebel Alternative



## akemp (4/2/19)

Hi, 

I started vaping in August 2018, to get off the stinkies, and loving it at the moment. 

I originally started on the Twisp Cue, which was awsesome, but the pods became very expensive and more than often, faulty. I have since upgraded to the Twisp Vega Mini, so I am now able to refill my tank.

I currently use Twisp's Rebel E-Liquid 50/50 VG/PG with a nicotine strength of 18ml, and honestly, have to say, in my opinion, a good balance of sweetness and throat hit. I also like tobacco tasting products, but nothing to sweet.

I am wondering if there is anyone who has been able to replicate this, and willing to sell to me? I find that with a price tag of R179/20ml, it is quite expensive.

If there is someone on this forum that makes and sells their own, I would like to buy from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/2/19)

akemp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started vaping in August 2018, to get off the stinkies, and loving it at the moment.
> 
> ...


Check out these Threads:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-looking-for-a-rebel-flavor-clone.t26469/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-3#post-428146

Why dont you start DIY and make your own? its Fun! there are many people here who will help you with that!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## akemp (4/2/19)

Dietz said:


> Check out these Threads:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-looking-for-a-rebel-flavor-clone.t26469/
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-3#post-428146
> ...


I guess I could give this a try. Will see if I can find all the concentrates for the recipe mentioned above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/19)

akemp said:


> I guess I could give this a try. Will see if I can find all the concentrates for the recipe mentioned above.


In the first link @Dietz provided @Stoney says HS Red Energy at 4.0% comes closest - and he has an obsession with remixing Rebel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## akemp (4/2/19)

Andre said:


> In the first link @Dietz provided @Stoney says HS Red Energy at 4.0% comes closest - and he has an obsession with remixing Rebel.


@Stoney Do you perhaps have some input? Maybe mix enough so that I can purchase from you?? Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/2/19)

I hear you @akemp 

I was also a big fan of Rebel back in the day...

I have tried a few other commercial Energy drink juices a while ago (cant even remember them) but I can say that none came close to Rebel. They either missed the mark or had a synthetic type of taste. Rebel is still very good.

Hope you can get it right and if you do, let us know!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/19)

Try the "Energy Drink" from Liqua. It's close to Rebel and comes in 6, 9, 12 and 18mg nicotine. At R160 for 30ml It's not as cheap as making it yourself but it's certainly better value for money than TWISP e-liquids.


----------



## Andre (4/2/19)

akemp said:


> @Stoney Do you perhaps have some input? Maybe mix enough so that I can purchase from you?? Please


I have HS Red Energy in stock and can mix you 30 ml to try. Think I bought it because of @Stoney's post, but have not gotten around to mix it. You only have to pay for the Courier or you can pick it up in either Koringberg or Paarl. PM me.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## akemp (5/2/19)

Andre said:


> I have HS Red Energy in stock and can mix you 30 ml to try. Think I bought it because of @Stoney's post, but have not gotten around to mix it. You only have to pay for the Courier or you can pick it up in either Koringberg or Paarl. PM me.


Thanks @Andre, will PM you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## akemp (13/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Try the "Energy Drink" from Liqua. It's close to Rebel and comes in 6, 9, 12 and 18mg nicotine. At R160 for 30ml It's not as cheap as making it yourself but it's certainly better value for money than TWISP e-liquids.


Hi, I just bought "Extreme Drink" from Liqua, at R95/30ml, and although I have not tried it, it smells just like Rebel.. Excited


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/2/19)

akemp said:


> Hi, I just bought "Extreme Drink" from Liqua, at R95/30ml, and although I have not tried it, it smells just like Rebel.. Excited



Where did you purchase from? There are lots of Liqua copies/fakes out there so just be careful! 

The price makes me a bit suspicious but I hope it's the real deal.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## akemp (17/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Where did you purchase from? There are lots of Liqua copies/fakes out there so just be careful!
> 
> The price makes me a bit suspicious but I hope it's the real deal.


I bought from Cock & Bull in Canal Walk. I have to say, very, very close to Rebel. It is actually very hard to taste a difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

